# First egg!



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

Had to share, as I'm a new chicken owner and have been waiting with bated breath for that first egg! I was so excited!

A perfect light brown egg from my golden sex link! About 21 weeks old. 








I had seen her squatting and she was getting very mature from the looks of her (comb size, coloring etc). I felt like she was waiting for me to open up the nesting boxes. I closed them for about a week to help train them to sleep on the roosts. When I opened it she ran in and laid it 5 min later!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fantastic, well done. the first egg is always great


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats!
First eggs are always fun 
It is nearly spring here is Australia, & I still get a buzz out of how many eggs I collect, especially when all the girls have laid. 
The difference between the colours & sizes of the eggs, is pretty cool too.


----------



## MtnLioness (Aug 27, 2013)

Congrats! We had our first eggs today, too! I should have taken the pic with the eggs in my hand so you can see how big they are, but the one is WAY bigger then the other. I suspect my Lavender Orpington girl laid the big one. If you look closely, you'll see a line--as if it's two eggs in one! Wonder if it's a double-yoked egg!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I'll bet it is a double-yolker!


----------



## MtnLioness (Aug 27, 2013)

kjohnstone said:


> I'll bet it is a double-yolker!


It was! That's gotta be rare for a first egg...?


----------

